# More EntryExpress DRAMA.....



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

This is what i posted last week, I notified who I thought was the appropriate person to put a stop to the unethical and slanderous attacks against EntryExpress. At that same time, i also began a more formal process, but that one will take a while.


Shayne Mehringer said:


> It has been brought to my attention a few times now that a certain club officer is contacting folks who enter the Triple D/Q on EE, telling them that their entries will not be accepted if sent from EE. They must go enter on field trial news' website if they want to enter.
> 
> This is clearly not the case and would be a violation of AKC rules.
> 
> ...


WELL... it has not stopped and has happened as recent as today. I will also tell you that it's a *NATIONAL OFFICER* (and club officer) doing it.

I'm not trying to cause undue drama folks. I just want to be left alone to do my job and to compete in a fair and ethical marketplace. There's WAY more similar activity going on, but i don't think i should post it on the internet right now.

However, people do need to know that if you use EntryExpress to print your entries for non-EE events, you WILL be entered into the event. I have documentation from AKC to back this.

Your entries WILL be accepted for the Triple D/Q events if mailed from the EE office.

I can't tell you how much the overwhelming support means to us.

I apologize to all the clubs that I know are being _"strong-armed"_ to no longer use EE and I appreciate the strength our customers are showing.

This is supposed to be fun remember.

Shayne Mehringer


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I will always use EE .


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

EE all the way for our club as long as I have an say in the matter!!!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

i just tried to sign on working retriever and couldnt. i couldnt enter on thier site anyway if i wonted to.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

This should be a poll: which do you think has more power to enforce the AKC rules....an officer with the National Retriever Club, or the COO of the AKC?

Stay tuned.........

kg


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

After spending 3 years as FT sec and using the 'old' method for entries in our FT we decided to try EE. I was at the point of quitting as I was sick of the late night or early am phone calls from contestants who expected me to be available 24/7. After switching to EE my job and life became much easier! I stayed on another 2 years as sec and then encouraged all the clubs I know to give it a try. All I have to say is if they want to cause problems....give every contestant this guys home phone number and tell them he is in charge! For entertainment you could tell folks he is 2 hours behind in time so it is no problem to call up to about 11 pm. That should solve the problem! :-D Or maybe cause more but no matter it would be fun!

I am sorry that some people have to be a pain in the a$$$$. Most dog people are awesome folks but every once in awhile there are some real stinkers!


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Shayne, remember what mom said? It always fun until somebody get hurt. 

Jerry


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

kip said:


> i just tried to sign on working retriever and couldnt. i couldnt enter on thier site anyway if i wonted to.



Yep. I just got an error 404 - not found.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Yep. I just got an error 404 - not found.


 
humm........I wonder what could have happened.....


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> This is what i posted last week, I notified who I thought was the appropriate person to put a stop to the unethical and slanderous attacks against EntryExpress. At that same time, i also began a more formal process, but that one will take a while.
> 
> 
> WELL... it has not stopped and has happened as recent as today. I will also tell you that it's a *NATIONAL OFFICER* (and club officer) doing it.
> ...



I wonder if he is saying these things because of a testicle issue?


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Some people just love to cause trouble... I just wish we had a system down here like that and not just for trial entries but show and obedience and the rest.I hate getting writer's cramp.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

lynette said:


> Some people just love to cause trouble... I just wish we had a system down here like that and not just for trial entries but show and obedience and the rest.I hate getting writer's cramp.


I'd bet a beer, or some Aussie Port, that Shayne could do it!!!

Jerry


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jerry said:


> I'd bet a beer, or some Aussie Port, that Shayne could do it!!!
> 
> Jerry


 
Ding, ding, ding......I bet Shayne is already on it. It is the WWW after all


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Competition is supposed to be the American way of life...... I guess a few people haven't heard.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

kip said:


> i just tried to sign on working retriever and couldnt. i couldnt enter on thier site anyway if i wonted to.



Perhaps the are uploading EE events to except entries.


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

kip said:


> i just tried to sign on working retriever and couldnt. i couldnt enter on thier site anyway if i wonted to.


I was just able to sign on....but their site decided it didn't like my password anymore and assigned me a new computer generated one. Great!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Golddogs said:


> I wonder if he is saying these things because of a testicle issue?


Tell him to spit them out they aren't his...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

ut_birdboy said:


> Tell him to spit them out they aren't his...


Now that is funny.....

FOM


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

Our club here voted on it today and we're using only EE. 

Shayne,

All the slanderous attacks won't do this person any good. Fear has a way of bringing the a$$hole out in people. And there's no bigger fear than the thought of another company competing with you in a certain market. Just my 2 cents.

Cory


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

I got an error 404 as well. What the heck is that. I wasn't even trying to use the entry service, wanted to look something up on WRC.

How do I fix it?

NCW


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Nancy I had trouble also but got on about 30 mins ago.
Please note the Event the Phoenix trial is not going to happend. Very disappointed.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Let me check, but I'm pretty sure I heard them bringing the Internet Bus back from the shop a little while ago.

Wanna post some names????

Jerry


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

No way Jose!


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

K G said:


> This should be a poll: which do you think has more power to enforce the AKC rules....an officer with the National Retriever Club, or the COO of the AKC?
> 
> Stay tuned.........
> 
> kg


The AKC has the power to enforce AKC rules but we acknowledge that the NRC is the "tail that wags the dog" on FT policy.

Tim


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Well said, Tim. I've got a feeling there is going to be somewhat of a shakeup/shakeout sometime soon.....

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim Carrion said:


> The AKC has the power to enforce AKC rules but we acknowledge that the NRC is the "tail that wags the dog" on FT policy.
> 
> Tim


There seems to be some confusion as to whether or not a FT secretary has to accept entries given directly to them, and accept checks made out to the club. It has always been the instruction of AKC Performance Events for club secretaries to accept any entries sent directly to them and accept payments made out to them. 

Now that RFTN has gotten into the entry business and is charging $3.50 per entry for mailed entries, that tune has changed and Performance Events now says that the secretary "has the right" to refuse those entries.

FYI....


AKC Constitution said:


> SECTION 4. All matters in dispute as to interpretation of the Rules or Regulations of The American Kennel Club shall be submitted to the Board for its construction, which shall be decisive.


SM


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Although I have had some radical tendencies and some non-comformance actions, I'm basically a government type BUT in this election year I say Power to the People. HPW


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Now that RFTN has gotten into the entry business and is charging $3.50 per entry for mailed entries, that tune has changed and Performance Events now says that the secretary "has the right" to refuse those entries.
> 
> FYI....
> 
> ...


Could be that folks not looking out for the interest of their customers could find that no one is interested in running their trials.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Like I said, just another way to lower numbers 

FOM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> WELL... it has not stopped and has happened as recent as today. I will also tell you that it's a *NATIONAL OFFICER* (and club officer) doing it.





"You can't fix stupid. There's not a pill you can take; there's not a class you can go to. Stupid is forever." Ron White 2006


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

On what basis can they refuse an entry?!? I'm a tiny fish in a big pond with a dog entered, but some "big guns" chose to enter through ee. I can't imagine them truly refusing the entries!?!

M


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, so color me stupid, naive, out in left field, whatever....

I went to one of these 3xD/Q club's sites to find a premium, and figure out how handlers are to manage 2 in one day, get entry info, etc. I see printed very boldly: *ENTRIES WILL ONLY BE ACCEPTED THROUGH **www.rftentry.com*

I think I understand that this controversy has to do with collecting an extra $3.50 per entry vs letting EE send it in for those of us who have become spoiled by this very well-run service. What I don't understand (go back to my original sentence) is what the heck does the club care? If they're trying to keep entries low, then don't use any online service. 

PM me if the issue is so obvious that I'll be embarassed to see a response in print (Yeah, right. Where do I think I'm posting?), or if its some hush-hush, on a need-to-know basis (I'm in DC today with our group that specializes in that world, although I can't imagine that this is anywhere near that category  ). I've got friends in one of these 3 clubs, and I certainly can't imagine boycotting one of their events over this.

Wearing a stoopid hue regards,

Mark


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> Competition is supposed to be the American way of life...... I guess a few people haven't heard.


"RFTN is a not-for-profit operation." from http://working-retriever.com/aboutrn.html

"We, at Working Retriever Central, are grateful to our Sponsors, Partners and Classified Advertisers who help make it possible to keep this Not-For-Profit site online." from http://working-retriever.com/aboutwrc.html

I don't think "not-for-profit" and predatory business practices fit really well. As I have said I was in favor of this "competition" until I found out one of them has added non-taxable advantages.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Why would ANY club give a rat's a** how they get their entries IF they were truly interested in what is BEST for OUR sport, OUR retrievers and, ultimately what could affect OUR lives and livelihood!!!!!!!!?!?!?!!

Does this mean that Pros cannot send in their check for their clients' dogs?? Surely if the club "cares" about who is "paying the bill", they would/should have to apply it universally!

I'm all for competition in business....that's what keeps businesses' improving their services/goods/customer service. But, I won't deal with companies that are using methods to make MY decisions as to what business I ultimately chose to use.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

So let me get this right. My dog who I have entered through EE will not be able to participate??


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

2-Dogs said:


> Ok, so color me stupid, naive, out in left field, whatever....
> 
> I went to one of these 3xD/Q club's sites to find a premium, and figure out how handlers are to manage 2 in one day, get entry info, etc. I see printed very boldly: *ENTRIES WILL ONLY BE ACCEPTED THROUGH **www.rftentry.com*
> 
> ...


Do you mean this one....?

http://www.portarthurrc.org/ft.htm

/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ga Woodrow said:


> So let me get this right. My dog who I have entered through EE will not be able to participate??


The entries will be accepted, per the AKC rulebook, which is backed by the AKC Constitution and Bylaws.

Your entry will be submitted *TO* RFTentry, mailed from Arkansas. No different than you mailing it yourself.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

2-Dogs said:


> What I don't understand (go back to my original sentence) is what the heck does the club care?


I assume you care if your the club officer/secretary and also a National Officer, with a logical interest in the success of RFTN.

One thing that is VERY important to mention in all this mess, not all club members are created equal. A LOT of those folks i consider personal friends. I'm going down to run the trial because i enjoy the people there and i appreciate their support more than i can explain.

Shayne


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Jerry said:


> I'd bet a beer, or some Aussie Port, that Shayne could do it!!!
> 
> Jerry


I just bet he could too. It would be so much easier then filling in all those entry forms. If you get keen, Shayne, make sure you cover all facets of dog sport.
Jerry, funny you should mention Aussie port, I have a little 750ml bottle of Old Tawny port from the Caves Winery with the 2006 Lab National logo on it, gathering dust, (I don't drink port) Have no idea what I'm going to do with it...they say it's a good drop.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Nah, that stuff is BAD. 

Better send it to me so it won't hurt anyone.

Jerry


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Jerry said:


> Nah, that stuff is BAD.
> 
> Better send it to me so it won't hurt anyone.
> 
> Jerry


You want it, it's yours


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Ga Woodrow said:


> So let me get this right. My dog who I have entered through EE will not be able to participate??


Sounds like the fertilizer may soon hit the ventilator...

wearing my goggles regards


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

MRGD said:


> "RFTN is a not-for-profit operation." from http://working-retriever.com/aboutrn.html
> 
> "We, at Working Retriever Central, are grateful to our Sponsors, Partners and Classified Advertisers who help make it possible to keep this Not-For-Profit site online." from http://working-retriever.com/aboutwrc.html
> 
> I don't think "not-for-profit" and predatory business practices fit really well. As I have said I was in favor of this "competition" until I found out one of them has added non-taxable advantages.


My feelings exactly!!
Unfair Restraint of trade violations can also lead to Anti-Trust sanctions, which carry triple damage penalties. 
I hope the muckety-mucks at WRC & the National clubs put the kibosh on these shennanigans. If push comes to shove they might face some large damages and possibly lose their non-profit status.
You don't think that would make entry fees rise a ton?


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

This all means that I should go back to doing things the old way and charge everyone a service fee for entering our trial. Suddenly it PAYS to be FTS. Depending on how much I charge, this could also lower trial numbers!

Laura


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

lynette said:


> You want it, it's yours


Jerry,

Can I have the empty bottle? Think it would be a neat addition to the Lab junk I already have!

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

North Mountain said:


> This all means that I should go back to doing things the old way and charge everyone a service fee for entering our trial. Suddenly it PAYS to be FTS. Depending on how much I charge, this could also lower trial numbers!
> 
> Laura


 
I was thinking the same thing, too - I think I have my old templates for catalogs on my old computer.....need to update dog's info, but once the database is populated......heck I'll play FTS for 3.25 an entry! 

FOM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

North Mountain said:


> This all means that I should go back to doing things the old way and charge everyone a service fee for entering our trial. Suddenly it PAYS to be FTS. Depending on how much I charge, this could also lower trial numbers!
> 
> Laura


If what RFTN and AKC performance events are stating right now is true, you could do that very thing. Charge $100 per entry, more if you want, and change the prices at any time while entries are being accepted. Just make sure you set up "Pretty Laura's Entries" dba so that your an "entry service" and not the FTS.

I'm sorry guys if my high road is looking kinda low right now. I'm on about 2 hours sleep and logged about 10 hours worth of phone time yesterday. Working 14 hour days the last month on the Dogs Afield transition and EE upgrades, makes it hard to be chipper about all this entry mess.

Shayne


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne,

High road looking low?? I don't think so - I know you are handling it a lot better than I would! 

I do not know about the other people, but I'm a small fish in the big scheme of things I know my voice/complaints would fall of deaf ears, but with you taking up the fight shows me that you and EE are listening to the little guys.....so thanks and give them hell!

FOM


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

FOM said:


> Shayne,
> 
> 
> I do not know about the other people, but I'm a small fish in the big scheme of things but with you taking up the fight shows me that you and EE are listening to the little guys.....so thanks and give them hell!
> ...


Lainee, you always gotta start that crap about Dwarfs and Gnomes don't cha..................just let it go girl...just let it go...............next you'll be pickin' on the little lantern holdin' jockies at the end of my driveway...................:black:


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Polock said:


> ...next you'll be pickin' on the little lantern holdin' jockies at the end of my driveway...................:black:


Are you taking them to Texas with you???


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Are you taking them to Texas with you???


Yeah, Jerry wants 'em...................:mrgreen:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> I was thinking the same thing, too - I think I have my old templates for catalogs on my old computer.....need to update dog's info, but once the database is populated......heck I'll play FTS for 3.25 an entry!
> 
> FOM


Can i print the catalogs for you?

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne,

Well it depends, do you have references? 

FOM


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Can i print the catalogs for you?
> 
> SM


Wow. Maybe you could even, you know, set up an on-line service to help do this..


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

You can print my catalogs, but there won't be very many since Pretty Laura charges so much to enter the trial. Gotta save up for that plastic surgery I'll need to live up to the company name!

Laura


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

A little birdy told me that the other entry system has cut a nationwide deal with Purina and tritronics that will pay for every catalog for every club.

Clubs will no longer pay a dime for catalogs.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> the other entry



Are we talking RFT or EE?....got my answer.... the circle of sH!+ is now complete


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, let's see.....since Dogs Afield and Entry Express are the same now, I'll be there will be no problem WHATSOEVER finding some sponsors, perhaps several, who will pay for catalogs for clubs.

Eukanuba and Dogtra come to mind, not to mention Avery, Kent, and a host of others.

Seems like it would be MUCH easier for 5 non-competing sponsors to divy up with the costs of the catalog for exclusive advertising rights in the catalogs or on EE...or some combination of the many and several.

Shayne, 'member that marketing thing I was talking to you about??????

_Yeah_..............;-)

Wonder how Tritronics is gonna like not being available from Dogs Afield???? Or maybe they'd like to pay for EE's catalog's TOO.....

For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction regards,

kg


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> A little birdy told me that the other entry system has cut a nationwide deal with Purina and tritronics that will pay for every catalog for every club.
> 
> Clubs will no longer pay a dime for catalogs.


Hmm, don't see the word "exclusive" in there. I know that Purina and Tri-Tronics will support dog related sports regardless. 


/Paul


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

With RFTN's interest in making life difficult for their competitor, it wouldn't surprise me a bit that they required exclusivity for that sponsorship. A little bird might not know where to find that worm......

That said, sponsoring the catalogs for the events RFTN has on the books would cost chump change compared to what it would cost to pay for EE's event load of catalogs....but hey....sure wouldn't hurt to ask. Since Dog's Afield carries one of those products, it would seem that some leverage would be in order.

Somebody is SURE wantin' to play hardball...........

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> A little birdy told me that the other entry system has cut a nationwide deal with Purina and tritronics that will pay for every catalog for every club.
> 
> Clubs will no longer pay a dime for catalogs.


Well we all know the birdies go to Gerard first!

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> With RFTN's interest in making life difficult for their competitor, it wouldn't surprise me a bit that they required exclusivity for that sponsorship. A little bird might not know where to find that worm......
> 
> That said, sponsoring the catalogs for the events RFTN has on the books would cost chump change compared to what it would cost to pay for EE's event load of catalogs....but hey....sure wouldn't hurt to ask. Since Dog's Afield carries one of those products, it would seem that some leverage would be in order.
> 
> ...


Looks like about $139,000 in hard costs for 2008 catalogs... should they want to cut that same deal with EE.

$142,000 if someone wanted to be the credit card fees sponser! Email me if your interested!

As KG said, there may be leverage from Dogs Afield... but the leverage I'd be concerned about is from all the customers of those companies that take issue with what is going on.... not that I am looking to play hardball. Just sayin.

SM


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Keith,

Your the Ad guy - what is a Front or Back page worth for about ~200 trials a year?

Say 150 dog avg.

Obvious the powers that be are thinking like Ad guys.

And lets see - you can buy a TT collar at every Bass Pro, Cabela's, Dicks, Academy, Sportsman Warehouse, out of every hound and pointer and retriever mag published in the US, and off of dozens of public webstores and distributors. I don't see much hardball there.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne, I noticed that DogsAfield had almost a full-page worth of advertising in the January issue of RFTN. Why not eliminate that when your contract expires? You could cut back to a two column by one inch ad. Just use, Dogs Afield .com "For all you training needs". Folks know what you sell and those big display ads aren't needed. Use that money and do the same in DU Magazine. Reach out to a new and different audience through their classifieds.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Shayne, I noticed that DogsAfield had almost a full-page worth of advertising in the January issue of RFTN. Why not eliminate that when your contract expires? You could cut back to a two column by one inch ad. Just use, Dogs Afield .com "For all you training needs". Folks know what you sell and those big display ads aren't needed. Use that money and do the same in DU Magazine. Reach out to a new and different audience through their classifieds.


That is a great idea.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Your the Ad guy - what is a Front or Back page worth for about ~200 trials a year?


It's valuable, but not worth near what the catalogs cost.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Shayne, I noticed that DogsAfield had almost a full-page worth of advertising in the January issue of RFTN. Why not eliminate that when your contract expires? You could cut back to a two column by one inch ad. Just use, Dogs Afield .com "For all you training needs". Folks know what you sell and those big display ads aren't needed. Use that money and do the same in DU Magazine. Reach out to a new and different audience through their classifieds.


We are going to take a hard look at our advertising/marketing efforts very soon. Probably right after the Shot Show.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Keith,
> 
> Your the Ad guy - what is a Front or Back page worth for about ~200 trials a year?
> 
> ...


That's why my first suggestion was to go to Eukanuba and Dogtra and three or four others.

As for the back page, it's more valuable than the inside-back cover or an insert page. Probably $150 for the back cover since for a 150 dog trial you're talking about 110-120 catalogs. $100 for the inside back cover, down from there for inside pages. Times 5-10 events per weekend at $500 per event gross revenue, that's $2500-$5000 per weekend added to the bottom line.

But that's just me....

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Probably right after the Shot Show.
> 
> SM


When is it?
Can you get me in?

I'm looking for an excuse to go to Vegas. I use to go to the Shot Show when it was in the Superdome.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> That's why my first suggestion was to go to Eukanuba and Dogtra and three or four others.
> 
> As for the back page, it's more valuable than the inside-back cover or an insert page. Probably $150 for the back cover since for a 150 dog trial you're talking about 110-120 catalogs. $100 for the inside back cover, down from there for inside pages. Times 5-10 events per weekend at $500 per event gross revenue, that's $2500-$5000 per weekend added to the bottom line.
> 
> ...


15+ events per week during the busy season...

KG, there is a HUGE commission check in it for you if you can $500 per event in advertising revenue!!! 

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> When is it?
> Can you get me in?
> 
> I'm looking for an excuse to go to Vegas. I use to go to the Shot Show when it was in the Superdome.


Shot Show is Feb 2-5, Show Show University on the 1st. Passes are like $20 or something like that. Your the "press" so you should be able to get in free.

I've given no consideration whatsoever to the fact that it is in Vegas. This is a business trip and will be work work work work the whole time. 

SM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I've given no consideration whatsoever to the fact that it is in Vegas. This is a business trip and will be work work work work the whole time.
> 
> SM


Yea right, ha ha ha!
Not a good weekend for me, that be Mardi Gras weekend.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

FWIW - I’m not in marketing but I think GDS has a pretty good idea. When clubs call them for raffle stuff, they give away 20 $25 gift certificates. I would win one at just about every HT I went to 2 years ago. When I think about buying something they come to mind. They must target the new people coming into the dog sport.

Don’t worry, I did drop some $$$ at DA on a Durawhelp set up last month!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris S. said:


> FWIW - I’m not in marketing but I think GDS has a pretty good idea. When clubs call them for raffle stuff, they give away 20 $25 gift certificates. I would win one at just about every HT I went to 2 years ago. When I think about buying something they come to mind. They must target the new people coming into the dog sport.
> 
> Don’t worry, I did drop some $$$ at DA on a Durawhelp set up last month!


We'll likely have some sort of program similar to that. Currently, we do offer EE clubs a 10% discount on all club purchases, including poppers, gun stands, holding blinds, etc... Also some judge's gifts and certificates.

Enjoy the Durawhelp! 

Shayne


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Just being the devils advocate here.;-)

If the RFTN is to be the keeper of the records for our sport ( Derby list Qualification for the two Nationals and what not) doesn't it make sense that they have complete control of the information from the start for the sake of accuracy.

That's their contention anyhow. How say you Shayne ?

john


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm not Shayne, but, do they need to collect all entries to know who won or placed?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Thats a very good point.

john


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

BB1:
I'm not Shayne, but, do they need to collect all entries to know who won or placed? 


You must never read the March issue of FT news?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> You must never read the March issue of FT news?


I never read the Field Trial News, I cancelled my subscription in 1992 in protest of the then Editor Mary Knapp and then Editor In Chief Bob Wolfe's decision to put the Master National finalists picutres on the cover of 
THE RETRIEVER FIELD TRIAL NEWS

so Gerard, please enlighten those of us who do not read/do not subscribe....


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

john fallon said:


> Just being the devils advocate here.;-)
> 
> If the RFTN is to be the keeper of the records for our sport ( Derby list Qualification for the two Nationals and what not) doesn't it make sense that they have complete control of the information from the start for the sake of accuracy.
> 
> ...


The reality is that the clubs are the sole keepers of the information up to the point that they file their reports with RFTN and the AKC. No matter what the entries are, only the clubs know who actually ran and who qualified or placed. Currently, the process for reporting results is labor intensive. RFTN and the AKC could make that easier by developing electronic vehicles for certifying results. While controlling entries is one way to lay the foundation for such a system, it is equally easy (if not easier) to specify a format for electronic submissions that could be followed by any third party service, such as EE, or even by a software package (to suggest a different approach) that might be run on a club secretary's PC and/or used in conjunction with a club's web site. The issue is whether you are looking for the best solution for each club or looking to protect a financial franchise regardless of the needs of the clubs.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> BB1:
> I'm not Shayne, but, do they need to collect all entries to know who won or placed?
> 
> 
> You must never read the March issue of FT news?


I don't subscribe either sooooooo.......

Would you(they) care to explain why not just get all of the results from the entry other service(s) who can compress the intire lot of information and "ZIP" it to them.

Devils Advocate regards.
john


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Currently, in the world of dog shows, there are a number of show superintendents who electronically accept entries on behalf of the show-giving club.

Those same superintendents have been electronically submitting the results to AKC for years. 

What is preventing this from happening for online entry services for retriever events?

Jeff


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Gerard Rozas said:


> BB1:
> 
> You must never read the March issue of FT news?


 
Generally, No..... But if you are refering to statistics, you might note that most of the stats need to be submitted AFTER the trial, not at entry time. These stats can be submitted by the FTS or thier agent once the trial is complete.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Ultimately, these are AKC events not RFTN events. Isn't the AKC the repository for results? If the AKC this dogs X has finished an FC they will send the owner a certificate for the title. It doesn't matter who else thinks the dog did or didn't finish the title. Yes, RFTN keeps track of National qualifiers but they are using results of AKC events to determine those qualificiations.

This from someone who will probably never have to worry about these issues,

Tom


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Shayne, I still say get a pattent on EE so no one can copy itl


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The entries will be accepted, per the AKC rulebook, which is backed by the AKC Constitution and Bylaws.
> 
> Your entry will be submitted *TO* RFTentry, mailed from Arkansas. No different than you mailing it yourself.
> 
> SM



As far as I can tell, all of the entries made for the triple DQ through EE are now also listed on RFTEntry..so they've been accepted. 

Did the $3.50 come into play?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> As far as I can tell, all of the entries made for the triple DQ through EE are now also listed on RFTEntry..so they've been accepted.
> 
> Did the $3.50 come into play?


The premium distributed by the clubs for the triple D/Q events did not mention a $3.50 fee.

After entries were being accepted, the premium changed to state there would be a $3.50 fee for mailed entries.

Shortly thereafter, the premium was changed again to state that it would be $3.50 PER ENTRY.

AKC now explains that the $3.50 fee is for "groups" of entries.

All my "wiser" friends and mentors in this game would tell me to shut up right about now, so i will leave it at that. But no, there was no fee was paid.

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> All my "wiser" friends and mentors in this game would tell me to shut up right about now, so i will leave it at that. But no, there was no fee was paid.SM


glad to see you giving and taking your own advice.....better for those "friends and mentors" to do the yapping


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Ed, you know that feeling you get when you see a dog start to "get it" in training?

Shayne _may_ just be there....;-)

A man can hope regards, 

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

K G said:


> Shayne _may_ just be there....;-)kg


ah yes, we can only hope that he doesn't have to be put back through the yard.......


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> ah yes, we can only hope that he doesn't have to be put back through the yard.......


Even an accomplished dog, with the most solid basics, runs around the water at 300 yards from time to time.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Even an accomplished dog, with the most solid basics, runs around the water at 300 yards from time to time.
> 
> SM


We're not talking about your *marking* ability, Shayne....we're talking about your *handling* ability!  :razz:

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

K G said:


> We're not talking about your *marking* ability, Shayne....we're talking about your *handling* ability!  :razz:
> 
> kg


and most important of all trainability


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> We're not talking about your *marking* ability, Shayne....we're talking about your *handling* ability!  :razz:
> 
> kg


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thats GENIUS!

SM


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I think Shayne is a type A dog who loves a high 6 burn and can't get enough of the healing stick.....

/Paul


----------

